# Light fixture- ballast gone- anywhere where to repair



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Lety, is it you again?

Yep is me!!!

So my Current 48 inches T5 dual actinic and dual daylight ( I think). has 2 ballast, fan, etc.

Well, some time ago the fan stopped, then the actinic went, and then the daylight just went. But is not the bulb, is the ballast, we are almost 100% as there is no sound at all when we try to turn them on.... anywhere you know where this light can be fixed? Is retails for about $300 as per my research, i do not want throw it in the garbage!

Thanks again!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

You sure about it being t5? The end cap looks a lot like a power compact. Could just be the way I am looking at it.

If it is PC, bulbs are going to cost you a small fortune, if you can find them!

If it is T5, and I am not seeing it correct, then look at adding a workhorse 7 ballast. That should run them. Might have to leave the ballast out of the light fixture, but it can be screwed down elsewhere, and just have some quick connects on the lines.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

they are power compact, you are right, i just checked. It looks like if I order online, it may be about $50 each a pop, but that is only if it was the bulbs, and I dont think is the bulbs, is the ballast.

Do I just throw the whole thing away? ;(


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

oops, I should have asked Mark before posting this. Here's the updated info, they are power compact fluorescent and is not the light bulbs as one of them was very recently change ( how did i not remember that)

So is the ballast for sure. Any ideas, should I throw in the garbage?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> oops, I should have asked Mark before posting this. Here's the updated info, they are power compact fluorescent and is not the light bulbs as one of them was very recently change ( how did i not remember that)
> 
> So is the ballast for sure. Any ideas, should I throw in the garbage?


The workhorse ballast will still fire a PC bulb. Just need to get the right one.

Later on, you can use that same ballast to add some lights to your will be 125.

Eventually, you won't want to pay for those bulbs. You can get t5HO for half the price of that bulb. So, now is a good time to decide if you want that fixture, or plan for the future.

If it was mine, I would gut it, and do a DIY LED setup in it. Then you can add T5HO's to go with it later. A basic LED set will get you your fish only, and the first "beginner" corals (leathers, zoo's, shroom's, etc)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Throw that thing in the garbage. PC bulbs are very costly and eat up alot of power.

I have a 36" that another member gave me that I can't give away!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

THANK YOU guys, JT, what a great idea. I can definitely use the canopy for the LED lights, etc. This sounds like a project for Mark. LOL, I will throw the rest away. Is a shame, it was a 2 year fixture!


----------

